# How to Properly Use an Excavator



## Big Don (Nov 13, 2007)

http://view.break.com/398340
...to have fun...


----------



## bydand (Nov 13, 2007)

Why is this in the horror section?  That looks like something I would have done at that age on a jobsite.  We did run my brother up to the very top of a 135' crane to take a picture of the site before.  He sat on the weighted hook and just held onto the cable with one hand and snapped pictures with the other.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 13, 2007)

bydand said:


> Why is this in the horror section?  That looks like something I would have done at that age on a jobsite.  We did run my brother up to the very top of a 135' crane to take a picture of the site before.  He sat on the weighted hook and just held onto the cable with one hand and snapped pictures with the other.


"Horror Stories" are both the sad and the funny... I thought it qualified as funny...


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm totally doing this on my next job site.....  YAY OSHA!!!!


----------



## grydth (Nov 13, 2007)

Well the folks at the Workers Compensation Boards will always have cases to work on...:hammer:


----------



## bydand (Nov 14, 2007)

Naw, OSHA and Workman Comp. can go jump in the lake.  Self-employed here so they wouldn't do a darn thing anyway.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks to me to be preliminaries for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2007)

On the other hand, we may simply not have been shown the finale of the episode where the guy who was riding the sling collects the $250 he bet with the chump in the excavator who challenged him to go half a minute with the worst that said chump could do to throw him around... always follow the money trail, as Deep Throat told Woodward and Bernstein!


----------

